# جدول تحويل القياسات المترية الى الانكليزية (metric-english conversion table)



## طارق حسن محمد (19 مارس 2010)

(metric-english conversion table) 

جدول تحويل القياسات المترية الى انكليزية 
 الاطوال 

الانج 25.4 مليمتر

القدم 0.304 متر

اليارده 0.914 متر

الميل 1.609 كيلو متر

المساحه 
انج مربع 645.2 مليمتر مربع

6.45 سنتمتر مربع
القدم المربع 0.092 متر مربع
اليارده المربعه 0.836 متر مربع

 الحجم 

انج مكعب 16387 مليمتر مكعب
16.387 سنتيمتر مكعب
0.0164 لتر
ربع غالون 0.946 لتر
غالون 3.785 لتر
يارده مكعبه 0.764 متر مكعب

 الوزن 
باوند 0.453 كيلو غرام
طن 907.18 كيلو غرام

 القوه
كيلو غرام 9.807 انيوتن 
الاونسه 0.278 انيوتن
باوند 4.448 انيوتن

 التعجيل
قدم /ثانيه مربعه 0.304 متر / ثانيه مربعه
انج/ ثانيه مربعه 0.025 متر /ثانيه مربعه

 العزم
باوند-انج 0.11298 انيوتن-متر
باوند-قدم 1.3558 انيوتن-متر

 الطاقه
القدره الحصانيه 0.746 كيلو واط

 الضغط
انج ماء 0.249 كيلو باسكال
باوند مكعب .انج 6.895 كيلو باسكال

 الشغل
قدم-باوند 1.355 جول
كيلو واط -ساعه 3600000 جول

 فعاليه الوقود
ميل/غالون 0.425 كيلومتر/لتر
غالون/ميل 2.352 لتر/كيلو متر

السرعه
ميل/ساعه 1.609 كيلومتر/ساعه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 مارس 2010)

ربما قصدت التحويل من الوحدات الانجليزية الي الوحدات المترية؟


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (20 مارس 2010)

شكرأ على هذه الملاحظة000فهيه المقصودة00

تقبل شكري وتقديري


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي المفضال المهندس طارق ، وزادك الله علما ، وبارك لك فيه .


----------

